# Tons of ducks and geese



## gino

Hey fellow waterfowlers I'm on the canadian side of the lake more or less across dom astabula we have had a ton of birds move in mallards. Blacks and Canada's in the last week or so shooting has been great they are northern birds that are fresh as we been shooting a lot of locals but this week we've had a surgence of birds move down I haven't seen this many birds in years I would imagine as they fatten up they will come across the lake to you guys so keep an eye out there huge flocks so shouldn't be hard to get them good luck when they arrive I would imagine you may have some there already we have a big storm comeing here in a few days I'm sure that will push them your way 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe

Thanks for the heads up. We need some birds.


----------



## gino

Super canoe I'm pretty sure you will be getting some we been shooting early limits of mallards green heads only and just shooting at small flocks there's three of us that hunt together and we try to take the flocks of half dozen and not shoot at the mega flocks were hunting soya fields about five hundred yards from Lake Erie and checking the weather we have a low system comeing in next few days so I'm sure a lot of birds will cross the lake south Im hunting the morning if I can I will post pics of the large flocks also been takeing a few redheads been seeing quite a few I'll keep you guys updated on the migration from this end 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

Hopeful news anyway. Opening day in the south was pretty good but after that it has sucked! I've hunted literally every morning the last 8 days and have seen as few as 4 ducks in 3 hours one day. We shot one then later realized we shot 25% of the ducks on the lake! Its as bad as I've ever remembered it being.

Time to sleep in tomorrow I think.


----------



## POPEYE68

This is good news . But, you never know what mother nature is going to throw at us. I have been hunting Lake Erie for close to 60 years and have seen the good and bad times . And this year I must say is the worst for divers that I have ever seen. Now I'm not a guy that has to limit out everytime . Hell I enjoy myself even if I dont fire a shot . Just like to see them work the spread . 
Well it's hunting and there is always next season .


----------



## gino

Guys we seem to have lost a lot of birds there either flying south towards you guys or there on duck commanders property but seriously the last week has been terrible I've been driveing around checking spots that have always been good for us and there's very few birds the weather hasn't helped as we have been getting nice sunny calm days I do however see some good size rafts of divers one area on the lake had I would say about five hundred redheads hopefully it gets better I'll keep up with you guys good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishmonster11

Thanks for all the info Gino appreciate the help from across the pond. Definitely reassuring news to hear you were seeing them pretty thick past couple weeks. Still havent seen that huge push come down you were seeing, hopefully with the cold weather coming up itll do the trick.


----------



## Mushijobah

Good looking out, Gino!


----------



## supercanoe

It's pretty slim pickings in the middle part of the state.


----------

